# BBS RM weight?



## Blitzkrieg59 (Oct 29, 2002)

Anyone know the weight of a stock 15x7 BBS RM wheel?


----------



## Blitzkrieg59 (Oct 29, 2002)

*Re: BBS RM weight? (Blitzkrieg59)*

Anyone? All I know is that RS's are lighter.


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: BBS RM weight? (Blitzkrieg59)*

stock rm's are 15x6.5. I think they weigh like 15lbs or so, but it's been a while since I had any


----------



## Big Fundamental (Nov 27, 2001)

*Re: BBS RM weight? (blubayou)*

I wieghed my RM with 'obligatory' 2" lip and center cap it came out 17lbs. That's a home scale so I cannot account for accuracy. It's close enough.


----------

